# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Η <<ομορφουλα >> αναπαυθηκε...

## jk21

σημερα το πρωι βρηκα νεκρη την μια απο τις δυο μανες που ειχα   ::  

το πουλακι απο τη δευτερα το πρωι και ενω ηδη το σαββατο ειχε κανει δευτερο αυγο (θα τις τα επαιρνα αφου τα μικρα της προηγουμενης γεννας τρωγανε με το μπαμπα και αυτες τις μερες θα τρωγανε και μονα τους οποτε θα τα χωριζα εντελως)  εδειξε να ειναι κακοδιαθετο.παρατηρησα την κοιλιτσα της οτι ειχε νορμαλ ροζ χρωμα αλλα ελαφρως διογκωμενη αλλα μαλακη .ανησυχησα για δυστοκια και εδωσα μεχρι κατην τριτη το πρωι ασβεστιο διαλυμενο σε νερο σταδιακα στο στομα.ομως δεν ειδα βελτιωση ,ουτε να σκληραινει(πιθανο αυγο) η κοιλιτσα.ξεκινησα αντιβιωση ομως δεν υπηρξε βελτιωση .παραλληλα της χορηγησα πολυβιταμινη κυριως υδοτοδιαλυτων βιταμινων για ενισχυση.δεν χορηγησα ultra levure επειδη δεν ειδα διαρροια ουτε δημιουργησε το αντιβιοτικο.αντιθετα ειχε λιγες κουτσουλιες.στη φωτο βλεπετε οσες εκανε σε 2 μερες

...ομως τελικα δεν τα καταφερε.τα μικρα και τον αρσενικο τα εχω χωρισει απο την τριτη το μεσημερι και δειχνουν ευτυχως υγειεστατα.η φωτο με την καναριτσα ειναι τραβηγμενη τη δευτερα αν θυμαμαι το απογευμα και ενω ηδη ειχα παρατηρησει νωχλικοτητα στις κινησεις της.απο την επομενη το πρωι η ανορθωση του πτερωματος ηταν πιο εντονη...

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

κριμα...
δημητρη ολοι μας σχεδον τα εχουμε περασει...και ξερουμε πως νιωθεις...

----------


## vas

λυπάμαι..

----------


## vagelis76

Δημήτρη λυπάμαι πολύ φίλε μου.Τελικά από τι μια στιγμή στην άλλη μπορεί να συμβούν τα πάντα με αυτά τα πουλιά.

----------


## douke-soula

λυπαμαι Δημητρη  ::   ::   ::  
εντελει ειναι πολυ ευαισθητα τα πουλακια οπως λεει και ο Βαγγελης
απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη μπορει να συμβουν τα παντα  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλό ταξίδι στην ομορφούλα.

----------


## tasrek

Κρίμα Δημήτρη. Πόσο χρονών ήταν το πουλάκι;

----------


## jk21

η καναρινουλα ειχε γεννηθει περυσι.τον πρωτο καιρο του φορουμ την ειχαμε και σαν αβαταρ στην ενοτητα των καναρινιων...
να σται καλα παιδια και να μην εχουμε απωλειες ή εστω να ειναι ελαχιστες.ελπιζω οσα γραφονται εδω μεσα 
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=2981
να βοηθησουν εστω και λιγο στην κατευθυηνση αυτη

----------


## Niva2gr

Φαίνεται η ομορφούλα δεν είχε τύχη. Είναι τόσο ευαίσθητα πλάσματα, που μπορούν να αρρωστήσουν απο τη μιά μέρα στην άλλη, ανεξαρτήτως του πόσο τα φροντίζουμε. 
Λυπάμαι για την απώλεια Δημήτρη!

----------


## tasrek

Τελικά τι υποψιάζεσαι ότι μπορεί να έφταιξε;

----------


## angelfarm

..........λυπαμαι.........................  α αιτια τα μαθατε(??)μηπως ειναι κατι που θα πρεπει να λαβετε μετρα κ για τα υπολοιπα πουλακια...??

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα και ο πατερας τους βγηκανε απο το κλουβι που ηταν μαζι με την καναρινουλα απο την τριτη που υποπτευθηκα ασθενεια και οχι δυστοκια.το μερος της κλουβας που ητανε μεσα τωρα πια που αδειασε το καθαρισα και το απολυμανα οπως και τα σκευη.ελπιζω και ετσι δειχνουν προς το παρον οτι δεν εχουν επηρεαστει καθολου(τα εκανα και ελεγχο στην κοιλια τους).

αν κρινω οτι η κατασταση δεν συγκρατηθηκε καθολου απο την αντιβιωση (που ηταν ευρεου φασματος) ή η κατασταση ηταν προχωρημενη χωρις να δειχνει ή υπηρξε προβλημα με μηκυτα οπως και σε 2 πουλακια (απο το αλλο ζευγαρι) στην πρωτη γεννα που τελικα το ενα μονο τα καταφερε μονο οταν χορηγησα τελικα αντιμηκυτισιακο

----------


## abscanary

Λυπάμαι πολύ φιλαράκι για την καναρινούλα σου. Εύχομαι να μην αντιμετωπίσεις ανάλογο πρόβλημα με κάποιο άλλο πουλί

----------


## Antigoni87

Λυπάμαι Δημήτρη...  ::   Ξέρω ότι το αγαπούσες αυτό το πουλάκι, όμως έτσι θέλησε ο Θεός. Να προσέχεις τα άλλα σου καναρινάκια και να θυμάσαι ότι έκανες φυσικά ο,τι καλύτερο μπορούσες. Τα υπόλοιπα πλασματάκια σου σε χρειάζονται, μην το ξεχνάς και μη στεναχωριέσαι...

----------


## CyberPanos

Κριμα και ειταν ομορφο πουλακι ..  :sad:

----------


## jk21

παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τα παρηγορητικα σας λογια ολους...υγεια στα πουλακια μας!!!

*παναγιωτη σου δανειστηκα τη φωτο της υπογραφης σου για την πρωτη σελιδα στο blog μου ...

----------


## kokatil

καλο ταξιδι μικρη...  :sad:

----------


## olga

Πολύ λυπάμαι Δημήτρη...καλό ταξίδι στην ομορφουλα..

----------


## PAIANAS

Παιδιά ,έχουν περάσει 2 χρόνια και δυό μήνες από το χαμό της ''ομορφούλας''..

----------


## jk21

> αν κρινω οτι η κατασταση δεν συγκρατηθηκε καθολου απο την αντιβιωση (που ηταν ευρεου φασματος) ή η κατασταση ηταν προχωρημενη χωρις να δειχνει ή* υπηρξε προβλημα με μηκυτα οπως και σε 2 πουλακια (απο το αλλο ζευγαρι)* στην πρωτη γεννα που τελικα το ενα μονο τα καταφερε μονο οταν χορηγησα τελικα αντιμηκυτισιακο



πραγματι ειναι πολυς καιρος αλλα ειναι σαν να τανε χθες ... η παρατηρηση μου τοτε ,2 χρονια σχεδον μετα  ηταν καθοριστικη για την ζωη πολλων αλλων πουλιων .μεχρι τοτε ειχα ακουσει για μυκητες μονο στους παπαγαλους .ετσι καταφερα να σωσω μονο την ΑΛΝΤΑ  αφου ειχα πανω στον πανικο μου και σε κεινα δωσει αντιβιωση (ισως την πλεον ισχυρη ) ,baycox ,teniazine με την σειρα που τα ειπα .στο τελος (επειδη και σε μενα ακομα η λεξη  μυκητας σε καναρινια ξενιζε ) πηρα το nystamycin και η αλντα ανεκαμψε αμεσως ενω ηταν ενα βημα πριν το θανατο .για το αλλο μικρο μαλλον ηταν ηδη αργα .αιτια; δεν ξερω που βρεθηκανε οι μυκητες (  ηταν το μιγμα σπόρων,ηταν κατι αλλο ...) αλλα ξερω οτι το πουλακι εγινε καλα .απο τοτε αρχισα να διαβαζω και να ψαχνω για τους περιβοητους candida  και στην πορεια διαπιστωσα οτι το προβλημα ηταν εκτεταμενο στους εκτροφεις ,ειδικα των καρδερινων εισαγωγης (μαλλον ταισμενα στο χερι και τουμπανιασμενα απο μικρα με προληπτικες και καλα ... αντιβιωσεις ) .κατεληξα να κυκλοφορω στην πιατσα και σαν κυριος νυσταμισιν ,ασχετα αν τα γελια καποιων ισως σταματησουν οταν θα χρειαστει να το χρησιμοποιησουν ,αν συνεχιζουν να δινουν τα προληπτικα φαρμάκια που δινουν 

ευχαριστω παιδια ... πραγματι την ομορφουλα θα την θυμαμαι για παντα !

----------


## panos70

Πο πο μας γυρισες δυο χρονια πισω ,και πως περασαν τοσο γρηγορα ουτε που το καταλαβαμε

----------


## PAIANAS

Πλάκα κάνεις μωρέ Πάνο ?...άλλα δυό μνημόνια έχουν περάσει από τότε στην πλάτη μας...αν το καταλάβαμε λέει ??...
*Τα χειρότερα χρόνια της μεταπολεμικής Ελλάδας !

----------


## ferrarobios

:sad: ((((

----------

